# Pakau Shyeries!!!!



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

  Looking forward to some Brain Eating Shayeris from you guys... some of them are common... Looking forward to all the Mirza Ghalibs Of Digit to come forward!!! I don't have any at the moment... I'll post them as soon as i find some!!!


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

Bina kaam ke, tu aisa nikamma aur nithalla ban gaya,
ki dekho aaj kal tu kaise kaise thread bana ne lag gaya.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wah Wah!!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 25, 2008)

Sub kuch lutt chuka hai tumse dil lagaane ke bad
Esliye kamre ki ek ek cheez check karta hun
Esliye kamre ki ek ek cheez check karta hun
Ek Tere aane se pehle Ek tere jane ke bad


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> Bina kaam ke, tu aisa nikamma aur nithalla ban gaya,
> ki dekho aaj kal tu kaise kaise thread bana ne lag gaya.


Wah wah..........
Aur ek ho jaye.........


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2008)

कर दिया इज़हार-ए-इश्क,
हम ने टेलीफ़ोन पर
लाख रुपये की बात थी,
दो रुपये में हो गई ।


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Sub kuch lutt chuka hai tumse dil lagaane ke bad
> Esliye kamre ki ek ek cheez check karta hun
> Esliye kamre ki ek ek cheez check karta hun
> Ek Tere aane se pehle Ek tere jane ke bad


LOOOL! 

BTW there is a program on Radio City, Babbar sher. They have some of the most awesome pakau shyaris.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2008)

Hum ne unki yaad main 
Hum ne unki....... yaad main
ro ro ke tub ....bhar diye
woh itne bewafa nikle....gaur farmaiye....
woh itne bewafa nikle ..
ki usme nahake chal diye


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

kal kare toh aaj kar
aaj kare toh ab
kal kare toh aaj kar
aaj kare toh ab
Abe itna karegaa toh dhoegaa kab?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> *Abe itna karegaa toh dhoegaa kab?*



*Tulsidas ke baap..*


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2008)

> Abe itna karegaa toh dhoegaa kab?


hahahhaha damn funny   

one more :

woh aaye humari qabr pe
diya bujhake chal diye
baaki bacha jo tel tha
usey sir pe lagake chal diye


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 25, 2008)

Boy: Tere Ishq me mai ghayal hua cchaliye...Tere Ishq me mai ghayal hua cchaliye...
Girl: Iodex Maliye aur Kaam pe chaliye!


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 25, 2008)

main uske pyaar me ban gayaa baraf kaa gola.......
main uske pyaar me ban gaya baraf kaa gola.....
aur woh bewafaa boli thanda matlab cocacola..


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2008)

Arz Kia He,
Tere Baap Ne Padh Liya Mera LOVE LETTER
Wah Wah..!
Tere Baap Ne Padh Liya Mera LOVE LETTER
.
PHILIPS LETS MAKE THINGS BETTER..


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

Ek, do, teen, Chaar;
Bandh karo ye Atyaachaar


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 26, 2008)

^LOLZZZZZ   You guys are great


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 26, 2008)

Hum hain Bal Brahmchari,
Jidhar dekhi nari, Udhar ankh mari.

perverted and proud


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 26, 2008)

Main hu yahan, tu hai wahan
Main hu yahan, tu hai wahan
Lifebouy hai jahan, tandurusti hai wahan.

Maine tumse pyar kiya, tere baap ne mujhe pita
Maine tumse pyar kiya, tere baap ne mujhe pita
Tan ki shakti, man ki shakti, Bournvita


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> Hum hain Bal Brahmchari,
> Jidhar dekhi nari, Udhar ankh mari.
> 
> perverted and proud


oye..........uske niche aur bhi tha......
.
.
.
it goes like that.....

Main Bal Brahmchari,
Jaha dekhi nari, wohi pe ankh mari.
Phasi to phasi
warna phirse bal brahmchari


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^ lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 26, 2008)

Machchar ne apko kata wo uska Junun tha... 
Aapne Khujli ki wo apka Sukun tha ..... 
Chah kar bhi aapne use nahi mara.... 
Kyonki uski rago me apka khoon tha 

one more :

Unki Gaali ke chakkar kaat te kaat te,kutte tumhaare yaar ho gaaye, 
Unki Gaali ke chakkar kaat te kaat te,kutte tumhaare yaar ho gaaye, 
Woh to tumhe naa mili.................. 
Magaar tum kutton ke Sardaar ho gaaye!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 26, 2008)

आप ने मेरे मन से खेला
आप ने मेरे धन से खेला
आप ने मेरे तन से खेला
ख़ैर,Well Played !!!


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

LOLing on the floor LMAOing out loud.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 26, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Machchar ne apko kata wo uska Junun tha...
> Aapne Khujli ki wo apka Sukun tha .....
> Chah kar bhi aapne use nahi mara....
> Kyonki uski rago me apka khoon tha
> ...




Nice One!!!! 


Here's one more....

Hai tu agar mera dilbar,
Hai tu agar mera dilbar,
To aaj ke lunch ka bill tu bhar!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 26, 2008)

^ Lol..


----------



## alter_ego (Sep 26, 2008)

Aarz kiya hai...

ae moderator tune mera thread kyon lock kiya
ae moderator tune mera thread kyon lock kiya
aisi kya khata ki maine, apna opinion hi tho pesh kiya.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2008)

^ LOL.............nice way of protesting.......at least dat incident brought out a hidden talent in u


I've got some in my mail....

kabhie kahete the dost hamare ki
jaan bhi mango to hajir hai,
aj apni bibi ko jaan kahete hai
aur mango to inkar karte hai

***************************************

har sawal se dat kar ladna
fekne mein kami mat karna
mauka mile to piche bhi dekhna
aur ek baat yaad rakhna
aage wale ka paper apna samajhna

***************************************

jis tarah loha lohe ko kat-ta hai
jis tarah jahar jahar-ko kat-ta hai
jis tarah hira hire ko kat-ta hai
thik usi tarah dekhna
ekdin kutta bhi tujhe katega

***************************************
(its title was The Topper)

Kahe do padhnewalo se
kabhie hum bhi padha karte the
jitna syllabus padh kar woh TOP 
kiya karte hai, utna to
hum chod diya karte the


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 26, 2008)

ultimate thread guys .... keep 'em coming !


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 27, 2008)

Guzre hue exam ko kabhi yad na karna,

answer sheet me jo Likha hai uski faryad na karna,

jo hona he wo to hokar rahega,

uski fikar mein apne hoLidays barbad na karna!


----------



## chesss (Sep 27, 2008)

tere baal hain kalle, jaise raat ka andhera
_tere baal hain kalle, jaise raat ka andhera_
.
.
.
hoja takli aur karde savera


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bakari chadhi pahad par , pani peene ko....

Bakari chadhi pahad par , pani peene ko..... 


pani mila nahin, bakari neeche ootar aayee wah! wah! wah! wah!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2008)

Voh Sadak Ke Us Paar Thi
  Hum Sadak Ke Is Paar The
  Kuch Hum Aage Badhe, Kuch Voh Aage Badhi
  Hum Kuch Aur Aage Badhe, Voh Bhi Kuch Aur Aage Badhi
  Hum Kuch Aur Aage Badhe, Voh Bhi Kuch Aur Aage Badhi
 .
.
.
.Ab Hum Sadak Ke Us Paar The, Aur Voh Sadak Ke Is Paar Thi....



ANOTHER ONE....

Tum aa gaye ho.....
Noor aa gaya hai...

Tum aa gaye ho.....
Noor aa gaya hai...
.
.
.Chalo teeno movie chalay......... sorry that was a poor one..


----------



## Garbage (Sep 28, 2008)

chesss said:


> tere baal hain kalle, jaise raat ka andhera
> _tere baal hain kalle, jaise raat ka andhera_
> .
> .
> ...


lol... thats nice !!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 28, 2008)

िखड्की से देखा तो रास्ते पर कोइ न था, 
िखड्की से देखा तो रास्ते पर कोइ न था, 
.
.
.
रास्ते पर जाके देखा तो िखड्की पर कोइ न था।

बोलो वाह वाह वाह वाह।


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 28, 2008)

_Teri zheel si aankhon mein doob jaane ko mann karta hai
teri... zheel si aankhon mein doob jaane ko mann karta hai... 
................................................................................
............................................................. *dooobuk!!!!*_


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> िखड्की से देखा तो रास्ते पर कोइ न था,
> िखड्की से देखा तो रास्ते पर कोइ न था,
> .
> .
> ...



That was bloody hilarious....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

lol....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 29, 2008)

आस्मान मे तुम हो,
पानी मे तुम हो,
ज़्मीन पे तुम हो,
हवा मे तुम हो,
िदल मे तुम हो.....

Domex, वाली Aunty ठीक कह्ती है, िकटाणु (viruses) हर जगह होते है। *quizmasterash.googlepages.com/rotfl.png



jal_desai said:


> _Teri zheel si aankhon mein doob jaane ko mann karta hai
> teri... zheel si aankhon mein doob jaane ko mann karta hai...
> ................................................................................
> ............................................................. *dooobuk!!!!*_



hahahaha... funnnuuu


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 29, 2008)

*Khudi ko karke buland itna, chadhhao jaise taise...
Khudi ko karke buland itna, chadhhao jaise taise...
Khuda ne bande se khud poochha, "Abe, ab utrega kaise?"*  

*Ek ladki thhi deewani si
Ek ladke pe wo marti thhi...
Nazrein jhukake... Sharmake...
Galiyon se guzra karti thhi
Jab bhi milti thi mujhse...
Mujhse kaha karti thhi..
"Kuch khaneko dedo maai-baap"!! *


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 29, 2008)

Addhey Se Nahi Parhez Mujko,
Adhdhey Se Nahi Parhez Mujhko, Par Pavva Zara Trendy Hai,
Kheesay Me Sama Jaye Hai , Ye Item Bada Handy Hai...


----------



## alter_ego (Sep 30, 2008)

sam9s said:


> That was bloody hilarious....


Agreed! It was awesome.


----------



## roxysmile (Sep 30, 2008)

The night was dark, the moon was high, 
 I stopped my car....u wondered why? 
 I leant so close, u felt shy. 
 I uttered those three words....

 Aai ......la.......puncture !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2008)

Khidki se dekha to raste pe koi na tha,
Khidki se dekha to raste pe koi na tha,
.
.
.
.
.
.
Raste pe jake dekha to khidki pe koi na tha...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

_Chath par na aana tu ramzan par
Chath par na aana tu ramzan par
Thaki log na thode roza, thujhe chand samajh kar_


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> _Chath par na aana tu ramzan par
> Chath par na aana tu ramzan par
> Thaki log na thode roza, thujhe chand samajh kar_



Oh man you went on the serious side........ good one though.....here is one of mine in your reply....

"Raat kay waqt woh aatay hi nahi chaath par...,
Raat kay waqt......woh aatay hi nahi chaath par..,
Aapnay unhay nahi...chaand ko dhekha hoga......"


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> _Chath par na aana tu ramzan par
> Chath par na aana tu ramzan par
> Thaki log na thode roza, thujhe chand samajh kar_



Wow......I think Metal's herat is not Metal
Keep on posting Metal......


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 1, 2008)

Majnu ko Laila ka sms nahi aya,
Majnu ne 2 din se khana nahi khaya,
Majnu marne wala hai Laila ke pyar main,
Aur Laila bethi hai sms free hone ke intazar main


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

_Tere pyaar ka saya,
Tere pyaar ka saya,
Do minute rukh, susu kar aaya_


----------



## red_devil (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm no shayar..heard this one on TV {some advt. of some show where the cricketer sreesanth says }


qatl karna hai to akhiyon se kar talwar main kya rakha hai,
ishq karna hai to mujhse kar, mere yaaron main kya rakha hai


PS:- not sure if its exactly what he said...i'm not sure of the word TALWAR in the first line  ...if anyone knows the correct one, please post it


----------



## Pat (Oct 1, 2008)

n6300 said:


> qatl karna hai to akhiyon se kar talwar main kya rakha hai,
> ishq karna hai to mujhse kar, mere yaaron main kya rakha hai



Or maybe:

qatl karna hai to akhiyon se kar, talwar main kya rakha hai,
kuch pehen na ho to mini-skirt pehno, salwar mein kya rakha hai


----------



## max_demon (Oct 1, 2008)

Talwar > Sword


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 2, 2008)

@PAT: Wah Wah! Wah Wah! Subhanallah!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 4, 2008)

Wo Hamse Kya chupathi thi,
Kuch Tha Uske Hoto Pe,
Magar NaJane Kyu Sharmati thi

Jab Hamne mu kholke Deka To Pata Chala

Supari Khati Thi!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 19, 2008)

kyn har bar mausam k tarha badal jate ho,hr naye din hmra dil dukhate ho,ye baat sunkr hmri rooh tak kaap gyi,k tum ab bartan dhone wale sabun se nahate ho..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey....what happened to the thread...guys lets make us rofl and lol..


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 9, 2008)

khud ko kar itna buland ,
khud ko kar itna buland,
ke tu himalay key choti pe ja pahunche,
..................................
..................................

aur sochey gadhe, ke  ab neechey utre kaise


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

^lol


----------



## iinfi (Nov 9, 2008)

cham cham karti aayi woh ... cham cham karti chali gayi ... 
cham cham karti aayi woh ... cham cham karti chali gayi ... 
sindoor lekar khada tha main .... rakhi baandkar chali gayi ....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

lol..


----------



## sre06 (Nov 10, 2008)

damn good thread it should go on

hum pagal unke piche...
wo pagal kisi aur ke piche...
koi or pagal apke piche...
aap pagal kisi aur ke piche...
hahahah
sare pagal aage piche
=====================
one more
============
WHISKY me mujhe VISHNU dikhe,
RUM me dikhe RAM.
BEAR me mujhe BRAHMA dekhe.
DESI me HANUMAN.
kis kis ka tyag karoon har botal mai BHAGWAN
=======================================


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Arz Kiya Hai... Ahmm

Sheeshi Bhari Gulaab ki.... Sheeshi Bhari Gulaab ki....

Sheesha Chatak Gaya....

Budhiya ne Aankh Maari... Arey Janaab.... Budhiya ne Aankh Maari...

Budhha Uchak Gaya.....


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 10, 2008)

ok .. let me start ..

******NO OFFENCE TO ANY ONE HERE*******

Gul gaye gulshan gaye ...
gul gaye gulshan gaye ...
gul ke patte reh gaye ...

Saare Shayar Chale gaye ...
saare shayar chale gaye ..

hum sab ullu ke patthe reh gaye ...

(take it in the light way guys ..)


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

Tumhaare Chehre Ko dekhkar mujhe aataa hai Khauf

Tumhaare Chehre Ko dekhkar mujhe aataa hai Khauf

Tumhaare Chehre Ko dekhkar mujhe aataa hai Khauf



Sod  off....sod off...sod off  
(had it changed from F**k to something reasonable   )


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2008)

one not so farji 

हर तरफ खामोशी का साया है
जिस को देखो वही पराया है
गिर पड़ा हूँ मुहब्बत की मार से
लोग कहते हैं: "पी के आया है"


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ Lol


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol.. . You just lol'ing.. Post something bro..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Arz Kiya Hai... Ahmm
> 
> Sheeshi Bhari Gulaab ki.... Sheeshi Bhari Gulaab ki....
> 
> ...


*No One LOLed at My Pakau SHayari....   *


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol....

One for the students- 
Exams ka saya hai,
exam ke dino mein sukh kisne paya hai?
duniya wale kehte hain ache number lo,
par inhe kaun samjhaye yeh to moh maya hai..


----------

